# Convincing free board. (Or cheap)



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

My mom works at this coffee shop, located on a hugeee farm. There's horses, cows, goats, cats, and dogs. My parents helped get the shop off its feet and become a million dollar joint. I've helped bag coffee a few times there too. I thought if I came up with a convincing plan, I can get free board. My ideas so far...

If she feeds the horses and lets them out in the morning, I will:

Clean all the stalls, bring the horses in and feed them in the evening. 

Clean the water trough as needed

Make sure the fences are in good shape.

I need more ideas though. Help me out!


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

IMO, you should first approach the BO to see if possibly working off board is even an option.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Right, thats what I'm doing. I need some good ideas so I can convince her.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Pay for the actual costs of your horse? (Buy Hay, shavings, etc)
Exercise horses?
Work at the coffee shop? 
Hold horses for farrier/vet


----------

